# Not receiving forum emails



## Zhorken (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm not getting any emails when I get a PM, and I've double-checked my options to make sure that I should be, and to the right address.  Is this just me, or is the forum not sending anyone emails?


----------



## shy ♡ (Sep 7, 2013)

Nope, I'm not getting them either.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 7, 2013)

hm, I was assuming my filtering was being overzealous in some way, but perhaps this is a real problem.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 7, 2013)

Also for thread and group subscriptions. I'm not getting any emails at all.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope. I've had nothing from here for ages now. I had a few e-mails last year but I haven't had any since.


----------

